# Need help identifying this sound system.



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Need help identifying this sound system. the actual sound board is blue


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok, after an extensive search, the only thing ive been able to determine is that this is dead rail system. still searching


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok , so this is KeithCo locolinc stuff... still need to find info on the sound decoder


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

KeithCo used to make an on-board controller with remote control (LocoLink) that could do many functions. The boards are probably associated with that system.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok so the green board is KeithCo Locolink K102 or K105


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Well the sound card is KeithCo Soundlinc and apparently will not function without the controller. I thought i was getting a deal when i bought it, but apparently its worthless and there is almost no documentation to be found. bugger


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They made their own sound systems, the sound systems only interface to their receivers.

Yes, dump the electronics... Greg


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> They made their own sound systems, the sound systems only interface to their receivers.
> 
> Yes, dump the electronics... Greg


Yep im an idiot . Owell Im sure i have some enron stocks laying about somewhere as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, your assumption was not bad, except for this particular manufacturer. Odds would have been that the sound system can work separately.

Let me ask around a bit before you deep 6 the sound part, we have a club member here in Sandy Eggo that uses this equipment, I've actually used it... the controller is large enough and heavy enough to be used for self defense ha ha!

Greg


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Locolinc wireless controllers were great back in the day (like, way back in the day). They just didn't keep up with the times. I still have some of the controllers and receivers.
I never used their sound cards however (used to build opto-coupler circuits and used Soundtraxx Sierra sound cards), but it appears the soundcard can only be used with their receiver as they have some sort of proprietary signal sent to it:


FAQ SOUNDLINC | Locolinc



-Ray


----------

